# Pic Request: Air Lift Performance Series - MKVI Golf/GTI/R Strut Tower



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey guys,

I heard that if you run these on a MKV you have to cut the strut tower to allow access to the toe/camber adjustments on top. Do you have to do the same thing for the MKVI's?

Can you post a pic of your strut tower if you have this car and the performance bags?

Thanks,

-Brian


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

I looked at my strut tower today but I don't know if the opening is smaller/larger/equal to the one on the on the MKV platform...


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I have a Golf R. Yes, you have to cut the top to be able to access the camber plates without removing the entire setup. there doesn't seem to be enough space to do it otherwise. I already cut mine, just have to paint them or something so they don't rust to hell.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Its an A3 but I suppose this is very similar. Here is how I cut mine.

Was:









Is:









Mici


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Mk6 gti


----------

